# GIF to txt converters...



## vamsi104 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey, can anyone suggest some tool which converts scanned text documents in .gif format to .txt format?

plz help...


----------



## sms_solver (Oct 20, 2004)

Why have you saved the scanned document into GIF at first place.

MS Office 2003 comes with sw that converts TIFF,Bitmaps picture into text.
You can also use OmniPage, Basically you need OCR software

As file format is GIF, convert GIF into TIFF. During conversion you may not get good quality TIFF file, so there might be problem in conversion into text.

You can try


----------



## ice (Oct 20, 2004)

use ABBY FINE READER, prolly the best OCR out there..

its not all that fast, but scans pages directly and can export them strait away to word/other programs.


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 21, 2004)

Use MS Office 2003 that helps u just import the pic into the doc.


----------



## vamsi104 (Oct 21, 2004)

well, my problem is I have these huge list of  documents (rather old) scanned by my friend in GIF format.
Now I want a soft copy of those ( in text format)!

Are there no alternatives to good old typing them?


----------



## theraven (Oct 21, 2004)

ice said:
			
		

> use ABBY FINE READER, prolly the best OCR out there..
> 
> its not all that fast, but scans pages directly and can export them strait away to word/other programs.


----------



## krazydude (Oct 22, 2004)

ABBY FINE READER 6.0 is the best. using it for a long time now and got lotta books scanned like that


----------



## manistar (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi..
Can it recognize text like this.. i gonna use this for my data entry business..
I m ready to pay the software if it produce error free text(upto 5%is accepted)
PFA image file


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 5, 2009)

Try SimpleOCR, its pretty good and its free.


----------

